# labour now reached 24h mark :(



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

I Have my two showy champ satins one took 4 1/2 months to get pregnant, the other gave birth 8 weeks ago but only had too tiny mutants which died.

I saw blood this time yesterday in their nest - one is the size of a small pig (biggest baby belly I have seen you can feel every baby bump) and one I didn't think was pregnant though she now have very big nipples and I think has given birth (possibly mutants again because I think they ate them all)

checked this morning and there was blood everywhere including around the girly bits of the massive one (who can barely walk because of the size)

no bubs - don't know what's really going on or what to do. I can either just leave them too it or I could cull the huggeee one and cut open the big one take out a few bubs and give them to the remaining doe who looks like she's probably still lactating. advice?

if they don't give birth that's it for this line 

edit: I think the bigger one is carrying 20+ kits so I'm assuming they will eat some of her's as they pop out. but having so many might explain the really long labour.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

24 hours is far too long, something has gone horribly wrong. Four or five hours is far too long, really. I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news but the only thing you can do is cull the doe, she's not going to recover. It's up to you whether or not you wish to perform a caesarian. I haven't done it myself, but I've known it be successful when others have done it. Although honestly, I would have thought that after 24 hours of being trapped the babies would have already died.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

The blood on the fat doe looked fresh so she might not have been in labour as long as i think as the other doe apears to have given birth (and eaten them) - thats the problem if housing two mothers togeather not sure what/whos having the problems, ill see how she is tonight.

They where both due to go to freezer land if they didnt produce anything by the 5 1/2 month point anyway.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If you do decide to pull them out, let us know how that goes, and best of luck! I'm so sorry to hear about your does.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I hate it when you get a tennis ball sized doe,often loads of tiny dead babies or a dead doe.The chance of having babies survive a c section is pretty much zero.With dogs you have to do the bits the mum would,simultate the licking by rough rubbing and they have drops on their tongue to kick start the breathing.Even then it's touch and go.Can't really do that for a mouse.Best of luck but don't have high hopes


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Ill see what shes like when i get home but yeah i dont have high hopes.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

both still have baby tummies. going to leave them till later tonight or tomorrow and if nothings changed/got worse will be putting them down.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

two live bubs born!! -some eaten ones too, still got a load, was in the passing another when I disturbed them, will keep a close eye and see what happens.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow, I really wasn't holding out hope for live babies - congrats!!


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Whew! I'm so glad a couple made it.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

The all the kits and one of the mothers died when we where out. The other doe still had some to pass so we just put her down as well.

*sigh*


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

so sorry for your loss


----------

